# Mar 30, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: A Storm Is Brewing!



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Darby Allin vs Andrade El Idolo next week should be awesome


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, Darby vs Andrade should rule. I don't really like the way Andrade has been presented in AEW (except when he came out carrying a freaking KNIFE against Cody) but he is one of their best in the ring. Unfortunately they've slotted him into Matt Hardy's role as underachieving boss of underachieving midcarders.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby/Andrade is gonna be a straight banger. They should have FTR cut a promo on the Briscoes before 4/1.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Darby/Andrade is gonna be a straight banger. They should have FTR cut a promo on the Briscoes before 4/1.


What will be even funnier is when they do not mention the match or the existence of the show AT ALL. That seems to be more likely given their track record.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> What will be even funnier is when they do not mention the match or the existence of the show AT ALL. That seems to be more likely given their track record.


I have a feeling that's what's gonna happen lol, we won't hear about it one on Dynamite or Rampage which is weird as hell given that Tony owns ROH, it's not like the situation with Impact it's HIS show. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I have a feeling that's what's gonna happen lol, we won't hear about it one on Dynamite or Rampage which is weird as hell given that Tony owns ROH, it's not like the situation with Impact it's HIS show. 😂


It makes exactly zero sense which is why I definitely think it will happen.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

An Andrade and Darby promo would be brutal lol. At least the match will be decent.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FTR slowwwwwly turning face. 

Ready for Bret.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Darby v Andrade will slap hard

gunn club is also in competition for most improved rookies, so that will be good too

their theme is awesome too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reads title OH FUCK OFF! 🤦🏽‍♂️*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reads title OH FUCK OFF! 🤦🏽‍♂️*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Darby/Andrade I’m sure will be a very good match… but I really couldn’t give a shit less about it. Andrade’s a channel changer and Darby doesn’t do enough for me to care about this.

FTR/Gunn Club should be fine. It’s early and I’m sure more will be announced… but if the first couple things announced are anything to go by I’d almost rather they not announce anything and we get a bunch of surprises for the show. Maybe a Punk promo where he declares his World Title intentions. MJF/Wardlow might be fun the next few weeks if they play it to Wardlow finding different ways to get into the building each week to get at MJF.

Page/Cole continuing is still a no-go for me. They really couldn’t have had anyone else? I mean, I’m not a Starks fan but fuck it, he’d make a good filler TV feud/opponent for Page for a few weeks (mainly due to having Taz involved as well which should lead to some great promos).


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reads title OH FUCK OFF! 🤦🏽‍♂️*


Tranquilo


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby v Andrade will slap hard
> 
> gunn club is also in competition for most improved rookies, so that will be good too
> 
> their theme is awesome too


So Oli and Luke on their review brought up the idea of MJF and Spears turning on FTR with The Gunn Club joining Pinnacle next week.

This was a theory from their Youtube/Twitter followers.

I can just imagine the heads exploding from this if it happens.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Double Post


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So Oli and Luke on their review brought up the idea of MJF and Spears turning on FTR with The Gunn Club joining Pinnacle next week.
> 
> This was a theory from their Youtube/Twitter followers.
> 
> I can just imagine the heads exploding from this if it happens.


…. Dang…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Gunn kids did join MJF, best way to do it would be to turn against their own father. That sort of reprehensible behaviour would endear them to MJF. MJF and the Gunns would get serious heel heat together.

Much like the JAS though, MJF/Gunns/Spears would have a big divide between the top guy (MJF/Jericho) and those underneath (Garcia/Spears, Gunns/2point0). Spears loses too much to be a really credible second-in-command. So... enter Brian Cage or Lance Archer?

Also: would MJF/Gunns be too much like Jericho/2point0?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> If the Gunn kids did join MJF, best way to do it would be to turn against their own father. That sort of reprehensible behaviour would endear them to MJF. MJF and the Gunns would get serious heel heat together.
> 
> Much like the JAS though, MJF/Gunns/Spears would have a big divide between the top guy (MJF/Jericho) and those underneath (Garcia/Spears, Gunns/2point0). Spears loses too much to be a really credible second-in-command. So... enter Brian Cage or Lance Archer?
> 
> Also: would MJF/Gunns be too much like Jericho/2point0?


Kinda? It's evil heel and two Buff Bagwell's in both. I'm fine with the Ass Boys nowadays. The heel turn brought out a lot of personality.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Tranquilo


I'm still patiently looking forward to the day where Tetsuya Naito eventually arrives in AEW (along with some of his fellow members of Los Ingobernables de Japon), and possibly interacts with Andrade El Idolo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't understand FTR turning face. These guys are dirtbags (to their credit) and I don't think anyone is going to cheer them. I guess we'll "let it play out"

I suppose if they actually got Bret Hart it might work.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If the Gunn kids did join MJF, best way to do it would be to turn against their own father. That sort of reprehensible behaviour would endear them to MJF. MJF and the Gunns would get serious heel heat together.
> 
> Much like the JAS though, MJF/Gunns/Spears would have a big divide between the top guy (MJF/Jericho) and those underneath (Garcia/Spears, Gunns/2point0). Spears loses too much to be a really credible second-in-command. So... enter Brian Cage or Lance Archer?
> 
> Also: would MJF/Gunns be too much like Jericho/2point0?


Billy would take the Tully role. Cage has been my pick to replace Wardlow for months though someone, I forget who, named Toa Liona(spelling?) and I think that is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Billy would take the Tully role. Cage has been my pick to replace Wardlow for months though someone, I forget who, named Toa Liona(spelling?) and I think that is a fantastic idea.


Other good options: Nick Comoroto (he's been geeked out a lot but is also not often on Dynamite, so maybe people won't remember him), Preston Vance (Dark Order 10 without the mask)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The idea of a Pinnacle without Wardlow and replacing FTR with the Gunn Club honestly sounds awful, lol. It would literally just be MJF and his merry band of misfits. So, pretty much exactly like Jericho and the JAS.



Geeee said:


> I don't understand FTR turning face. These guys are dirtbags (to their credit) and I don't think anyone is going to cheer them. I guess we'll "let it play out"
> 
> I suppose if they actually got Bret Hart it might work.


I think they can easily be faces. I mean yeah they've done bad things but so have most guys who ended up being faces. They both give off a "hard working, blue collar" mentality that's easy to connect with for fans.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507549315543228421


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Gunn Club in Pinnacle would be too close to JAS as mentioned by others. 60 yr old Billy Gunn could be the Wardlow replacement .

AEW does like to stack up similar storylines though. 

Gunn Club should be in RoH. Billy Gunn should be 100% off screen - he's too damn big compared to the rest of the roster. 

I bet Andrade vs Allin will be Darby's worst match. Andrade's presentation has been the drizzling shits. 

Ogogo should replace Wardlow. I can see Brian Cage there though, even though I don't like the guy he could maybe show something as the background muscle to MJF's mouth. He was passable with Taz as his mouthpiece.

Ideally though I'd love to see MJF stand alone for awhile. He's had factions around him going back to Dynasty in MLW. I want to see him stand by himself - be the Roddy Piper mouth that gets his ass kicked, but can also back it up enough to be dangerous and make people think twice. 

IF FTW on way out, a sneaky good option might be reDRagon replacing them. MJF with Fish standing there and KOR stalking around behind him while cutting a promo would look good. And sets up MJF/reDRagon vs Cole and Bucks and reDRagon vs FTR. 

I feel MJF would need an established upper echelon team as to not mimic JAS with 2.0. MJF wouldn't bring in low level guys or be used to get undercard guys elevated. 

What if Hammerstone and Holiday were available??


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Billy would take the Tully role. Cage has been my pick to replace Wardlow for months though someone, I forget who, named Toa Liona(spelling?) and I think that is a fantastic idea.


Was myself
Release the Liona!!


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder what Adam Cole will be doing this week. Personally, I think that whenever Cole's not on screen, all the other characters should be asking "Where's Adam Cole?"


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Garmonbozia said:


> I wonder what Adam Cole will be doing this week. Personally, I think that whenever Cole's not on screen, all the other characters should be asking "Where's Adam Cole?"


And when he's back he should open every promo with _"Who's ready for bulking tips with Adam Cole bay bay"._


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garmonbozia said:


> I wonder what Adam Cole will be doing this week. Personally, I think that whenever Cole's not on screen, all the other characters should be asking "Where's Adam Cole?"


And when Adam Cole is on screen someone should be making at least one thread about something distasteful about his physical appearance, such as:

-Have you ever noticed one of Adam Cole's nostrils is slightly wider than the other?
-What's the Deal With Adam Cole's Beard?
-Is Britt Baker Legally Blind?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Geeee said:


> And when Adam Cole is on screen someone should be making at least one thread about something distasteful about his physical appearance, such as:
> 
> -Have you ever noticed one of Adam Cole's nostrils is slightly wider than the other?
> -What's the Deal With Adam Cole's Beard?
> -Is Britt Baker Legally Blind?


As someone who is legally blind…I would never go to Britt’s office for dentistry if she was also legally blind. There are more than a couple of other legally blind wrestlers. They probably wouldn’t sleep with Adam Cole like Dr. Britt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Toni Storms non compete clause ended at midnight last night.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Who do you think and hope the new addition to the AEW womens roster might be??

THINK:

1. Toni Storm
2. Ember Moon

Most likely one of those two but also could be..

3. Tegan Nox
4. Taya Valkyrie
5. Mia Yim


HOPE:

1. Toni Storm (by a long shot)
2. Mia Yim
3. Ember Moon


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I honestly thought Toni Storm was lucky enough to be able to wait for only 30 days somehow (  ), but hey, it's cool to know that she's officially available to compete 90 days later now!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now that it was brought up in this thread, Gunn Club with MJF would get a ton of heat. Ordinarily I'd say just disband the Pinnacle but I could actually go with that idea. It gives Wardlow more obstacles, hopefully in his rise to the world title which is what they should be doing at this point. They invested years in this story and some blowoff match with MJF just doesn't seem appropriate as an ending.



Erik. said:


> Toni Storms non compete clause ended at midnight last night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> Who do you think and hope the new addition to the AEW womens roster might be??
> 
> THINK:
> 
> ...


do you hate Toni Storm?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Garmonbozia said:


> I wonder what Adam Cole will be doing this week. Personally, I think that whenever Cole's not on screen, all the other characters should be asking "Where's Adam Cole?"







This would be a great way to end dynamite tonight with Adam Cole playing poochie of course


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509189742679801861


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509189742679801861


Moxleys rise to number one contender continues tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan just announced Punk vs. Max Caster too while on Busted Open Radio.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509189742679801861
Booker of the year books Jay Lethal to add another loss to his all losing record on AEW TV before the ROH PPV. Genius.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Moxleys rise to number one contender continues tonight.


Punk is also racking up wins. Either or in a World Title match with Hanger is good with me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tony Khan rightfully deserves to win Booker of the Year again just for helping book the CM Punk vs MJF feud alone


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Moxleys rise to number one contender continues tonight.


You are likely right, or it could be a way to take him out of the Singles ranks by giving him a loss, like they did with Dante(Top Flight) and have him squarely in the Tag Team Division with Bryan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan is already overhyping Toni Storm. This will backfire in record time.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509203294727647238*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan is already overhyping Toni Storm. This will backfire in record time.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509203294727647238*



Calling a new signing a big boost to the division is NOT overhyping. It's literally his job to promote new signees as being worthwhile additions. 

Try harder next time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, Toni Storm is a BIG addition to their women’s division.

I’d be willing to say the same about Athena too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Calling a new signing a big boost to the division is NOT overhyping. It's literally his job to promote new signees as being worthwhile additions.
> 
> Try harder next time.


*Except she won't boost anything in regards to match quality or ratings, so it's overhyping. Try again.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Except she won't boost anything in regards to match quality or ratings, so it's overhyping. Try again.*


Pot meet kettle. 

She hasn't even debuted yet, and here you are overhyping your own opinions.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley vs Lethal looks good. Glad that Moxley and Bryan are still having singles matches despite their pairing in the Blackpool Combat Club.

Toni Storm would indeed be a big boost considering how weak the women's division is. Any talent with wide recognition will help. Everything is not always about ratings.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Tony threw a curveball like AJ Mendez or Tessa Blanchard. It'll be Toni Storm, but either of those two would make a bigger splash, especially Tessa who would be their top woman instantly.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, Becky Lynch is my favorite female in wrestling atm, but AJ Mendes is the only other woman that I love more than her (all-time wise too).

I’m aware of her unfortunate neck injury, but I’d be so happy if she ever returned to wrestling somehow.

AJ is only 35 years old too.

It’s kinda insane how much she’s accomplished and how big of a name she became in her WWE run at such a short period of time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Speaking of AJ, anyone think Punk and Caster may do a Will Smith/Chris Rock parody after Caster namedrops her?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Imagine Tony threw a curveball like AJ Mendez or Tessa Blanchard. It'll be Toni Storm, but either of those two would make a bigger splash, especially Tessa who would be their top woman instantly.


The ship has sailed for Tessa, unfortunately.

She hasn’t been on American TV in years and wasn’t exactly a household name to start with. 

Toni Storm will get minimal buzz but it’ll probably be more than Tessa would. The only buzz Tess would get would be from the screeching folks on Twitter.

I was all for AEW getting her a few years ago when she was coming off winning the Impact title but now? Bit late.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> The ship has sailed for Tessa, unfortunately.
> 
> She hasn’t been on American TV in years and wasn’t exactly a household name to start with.
> 
> ...


Wait, isn’t Tessa Blanchard returning to wrestle somewhere like next month or something?

Edit:

I may have misinterpreted your point btw, but I’m still curious


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's sad they're using Jay Lethal as just some jobber to the stars.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, isn’t Tessa Blanchard returning to wrestle somewhere like next month or something?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I may have misinterpreted your point btw, but I’m still curious


Not sure

She should fight EC3 in the project pit on control your narrative


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Imagine Tony threw a curveball like AJ Mendez or Tessa Blanchard. It'll be Toni Storm, but either of those two would make a bigger splash, especially Tessa who would be their top woman instantly.



I think with Tessas WOW thing they cant sign her anyway. Even if they could, Khan doesn't have the balls to face the backlash. Neither does WWE to be fair. Which is why the best female wrestler in the world can't get on TV anywhere.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Even though she’s a controversial name atm, I have faith that we’ll eventually see Tessa Blanchard compete in either AEW or WWE at some point in the future.

She’s only 26 years old, and she still seems to be very passionate about wrestling. I think she’ll potentially try to make amends with more names later down the line.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great house show card. Seriously, it’s getting old Tony.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's sad they're using Jay Lethal as just some jobber to the stars.


You would push Jay Lethal over the guys they have been pushing? His time has come and gone, I don't think people are really checking for Jay Lethal to be elevated and getting wins over mid-card guys like Darby, Guevara, Starks, Lee, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, Lee, Black etc.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Lethal vs. Moxley should be a good match. Sadly everyone knows Lethal will lose.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prosper said:


> You would push Jay Lethal over the guys they have been pushing? His time has come and gone, I don't think people are really checking for Jay Lethal to be elevated and getting wins over mid-card guys like Darby, Guevara, Starks, Lee, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, Lee, Black etc.


No, but I'd like to see him in a role similar to Finlay in 2006. I love the bitter, grizzled veteran trope.

Although, yes, I'd push him over Sammy cause he sucks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is this Dynamite or Dark? i know they are in a shithole town but geez these are just random matches


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I partly wonder if Jay Lethal will get a surprise "upset" win over Moxley, to further build interest in the ROH PPV coming up. This could then push Moxley to go a little bit further heel again, after getting frustrated by a loss. Either way, it should be a really good match.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Added Yuta VS Danielson also for tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lethal will head back to RoH once Tony gets regular outlet for it. 

Toni Storm can debut as Toni Storm, Ember Moon would have to come in as Athena or something else.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> You would push Jay Lethal over the guys they have been pushing? His time has come and gone, I don't think people are really checking for Jay Lethal to be elevated and getting wins over mid-card guys like Darby, Guevara, Starks, Lee, Wardlow, Jungle Boy, Lee, Black etc.



You're telling me you wouldn't rather see Jay Lethal as TNT champ than Scorpio Sky?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Added Yuta VS Danielson also for tonight.


Ironically, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox, Punk and Danielson singles matches all announced within hours of each other is interesting.

Last week, Lethal seemed to be turning his high profile losses into a storyline. One damned if you do/don't issue is, people complain about DO/Best Friends types who get on TV a lot mostly to do jobs, but when a higher-level midcard guy such as Lethal does jobs, then there's the complaints of misuse.

I'm ok with guys like Lethal losing more than they win as long as they get on TV regularly. He should get the occasional win though, like I think he should've beaten Fish or O'Reilly before losing to Cole. I'd rather see him in these spots than the Dark Order. It's not like he was being pushed in talent starved ROH beforehand anyway, he'd be jobbing a lot and playing second fiddle to Gresham in The Foundation.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Another card full of highly predictacle outcomes. Nothing exciting about this show tonight.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Pretty sure Caster was booked soley to drop a Will Smith/Chris Rock line. I wonder if he'll go there on the UFC thing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're telling me you wouldn't rather see Jay Lethal as TNT champ than Scorpio Sky?


To be fair, yea, Jay Lethal as TNT Champion does sound pretty good and more preferable atm 

Edit:

This is coming from someone who doesn't really mind Scorpio Sky as a talent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Mox, Punk and Danielson singles matches all announced within hours of each other is interesting.
> 
> Last week, Lethal seemed to be turning his high profile losses into a storyline. One damned if you do/don't issue is, people complain about DO/Best Friends types who get on TV a lot mostly to do jobs, but when a higher-level midcard guy such as Lethal does jobs, then there's the complaints of misuse.
> 
> *I'm ok with guys like Lethal losing more than they win as long as they get on TV regularly. He should get the occasional win though, like I think he should've beaten Fish or O'Reilly before losing to Cole.* I'd rather see him in these spots than the Dark Order. It's not like he was being pushed in talent starved ROH beforehand anyway, he'd be jobbing a lot and playing second fiddle to Gresham in The Foundation.


Yea, I like this idea; but I'd rather see someone like Jay Lethal beat Bobby Fish (who's already lost a few times) in this scenario. 

Kyle O'Reilly is an excellent in-ring competitor, so I'd rather see him pick up a few deserving wins in singles competition before he eventually takes his first loss.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Yuta vs Danielson sounds like an awesome match...and people are complaining about this lineup? Really? Wow.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Undisputed Elite are going to have a Championship celebration tonight according to AEWs insta story.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh boy, Yuta/Bryan should rule! Can't wait till see Bryan kill him, and then he is accepted into the group.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> She hasn't even debuted yet, and here you are overhyping your own opinions.


*You say that like we didn't just watch her flop in WWE. You say that like there aren't multiple examples of women like her on the current roster that flopped in WWE and already flopped in AEW: Ruby, Mercedes, and Tay Conti. It's called skill assessment and pattern recognition. Learn them, and you won't be shocked when she's headlining Youtube before the summer starts. *


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Scuba Steve said:


> Undisputed Elite are going to have a Championship celebration tonight according to AEWs insta story.


This should rule!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like reDRagon are going to challenge for the tag belts soon. Maybe Hangman vs. Cole and Jurassics vs. reDRagon at Battle of the Belts II.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

reDRagon should win the tag titles.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You say that like we didn't just watch her flop in WWE. You say that like there aren't multiple examples of women like her on the current roster that flopped in WWE and already flopped in AEW: Ruby, Mercedes, and Tay Conti. It's called skill assessment and pattern recognition. Learn them, and you won't be shocked when she's headlining Youtube before the summer starts. *


Can't tell you what happened in WWE as I don't watch nor do I care nor does it matter much to AEW fans. 

Skill assessment comes down to one's opinion. 

Pattern recognition? Yeah I see a pattern where you complain about most of what this company does.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Garmonbozia said:


> reDRagon should win the tag titles.


You misspelled Santana and Ortiz 😜


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509211702897909765

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508263531384344581
*They didn't even add the Britt feud and the point was still made.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, Becky Lynch is my favorite female in wrestling atm, but AJ Mendes is the only other woman that I love more than her (all-time wise too).
> 
> I’m aware of her unfortunate neck injury, but I’d be so happy if she ever returned to wrestling somehow.
> 
> ...


Maybe last week's Sammy Guevara segment was disgusting foreshadowing for Paige (Anti-diva not Van Zant) making her AEW debut. (Unsure of her WWE contract status?)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Looks like reDRagon are going to challenge for the tag belts soon. Maybe Hangman vs. Cole and Jurassics vs. reDRagon at Battle of the Belts II.
> 
> View attachment 119391


This is dumb. Why would any one have a celebration for a title that you stole and didn't win? It make Cole and ReDragon look like morons. This isn't even delusional heel type stuff.

It is interesting that Mox, Bryan and Punk are featured in singles matches. It would be cool if they keep winning and have a triple threat match for the #1 spot and the title match at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> Yuta vs Danielson sounds like an awesome match...and people are complaining about this lineup? Really? Wow.


Because it’s the same old shit every week? Bunch of random matches. We know exactly who’s gonna win.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Maybe last week's Sammy Guevara segment was disgusting foreshadowing for Paige (Anti-diva not Van Zant) making her AEW debut. (Unsure of her WWE contract status?)


Ooh, I'd really like to see Paige too, but she's apparently got 2 years left in WWE atm


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The one major flaw with only them having 4 PPVs is that they always do lazy writing and booking until the last few weeks till the PPV and then stories start to pick up.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> I partly wonder if Jay Lethal will get a surprise "upset" win over Moxley, to further build interest in the ROH PPV coming up. This could then push Moxley to go a little bit further heel again, after getting frustrated by a loss. Either way, it should be a really good match.


Yuta comes out to prove his worth but it backfires with Moxley turning right into a Lethal Injection perhaps?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Looks like reDRagon are going to challenge for the tag belts soon. Maybe Hangman vs. Cole and Jurassics vs. reDRagon at Battle of the Belts II.
> 
> View attachment 119391


Yep. Get them out of the way before the build up to Double or Nothing. This isn't shade to any of them. I just want to mention that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're telling me you wouldn't rather see Jay Lethal as TNT champ than Scorpio Sky?


Considering what he's got going on with PVZ and Lambert, I would pick Sky over Lethal yeah. Without them not so much. I wouldn't pick Sky over guys like Wardlow, Guevara or Darby though even with ATT.


----------



## Stargasm (Apr 10, 2013)

MaseMan said:


> Yuta vs Danielson sounds like an awesome match...and people are complaining about this lineup? Really? Wow.


It's because this forum is pure shit. People on the sub SquaredCircle (where opinions are actually worth something) seem to love the card.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stargasm said:


> It's because this forum is pure shit. People on the sub SquaredCircle (where opinions are actually worth something) seem to love the card.


Reddit has its own problems. Any unpopular opinion is downvoted so you don't see them, so it becomes a bit of an echo chamber


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I like the card, but I am once again begging TK to feature the AEW champion heavier. His feud with Cole needs more heat. 



Stargasm said:


> It's because this forum is pure shit. People on the sub SquaredCircle (where opinions are actually worth something) seem to love the card.


Reddit's upvote/downvote system makes any actual discussion basically impossible. I hate it. I'll stick to forums forever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Card looks pretty good and absolutely full of story. Should be a decent show.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Card looks great, full of good matches. Shame Adam Cole doesn't have a match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509288240662122498
Size of that damn belt on Cole lol


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

The belt looks good on Cole.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509288240662122498
> Size of that damn belt on Cole lol


Adam Cole gonna fuck around and lose AEWs world title to that blonde.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why is this feud with Cole still going? -_-


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adam Cole is awesome.

That’s why he’s still thankfully feuding with Adam Page.

The majority of the wrestling audience seem to be enjoying their feud anyway.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Adam Cole is awesome.
> 
> That’s why he’s still thankfully feuding with Adam Page.
> 
> The majority of the wrestling audience seem to be enjoying their feud anyway.


Imagine hating on Roman Reigns but jerking off to Adam Cole. 😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't actually hate Adam Cole. He just doesn't belong in the main event. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Imagine hating on Roman Reigns but jerking off to Adam Cole. 😂


Imagine thinking that the current Universal Champion is a ‘better’ talent than Adam Cole when the latter absolutely smokes the former in mic skills, wrestling ability, and charisma 😂

No wonder the WWE product is beyond mediocre if the current Universal Champion is supposed to be the “best” of what they have (when he isn’t even the top 10 most talented guys in that company) 

It’s like all it takes to be impressed with him is to look at his size and muscles.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Why is this feud with Cole still going? -_-


I don't hate it. It was only a couple of weeks feud cobbled together for the PPV, so it's not like it has drawn on that long. Still some juice for a rematch on a named Dynamite IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I don't hate it. It was only a couple of weeks feud cobbled together for the PPV, so it's not like it has drawn on that long. Still some juice for a rematch on a named Dynamite IMO.


Battle of the Belts, no doubt.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jedah said:


> I don't actually hate Adam Cole. He just doesn't belong in the main event. There's nothing wrong with that.


Agree, he's fine as a midcarder.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Imagine thinking that the current Universal Champion is a ‘better’ talent than Adam Cole when the latter absolutely smokes the former in mic skills, wrestling ability, and charisma 😂


The definition of being absolutely fucking clueless right there.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Because it’s the same old shit every week? Bunch of random matches. We know exactly who’s gonna win.


Unless you are a young child you should be able to predict the winner to pretty much every pro wrestling match in a promotion if you are watching regularly. Wins and losses are a good plot device. It’s a simple nudge that the booker can use when someone is pushed or cooled off. It helps establish a wrestler’s credibility but it isn’t their only credentials as a wrestler or character on the show. I don’t let them overwhelm my interest in wrestlers and wrestling in general.

This is why the matches matter. They don’t wreck their bodies training and improving just so they can tell a joke or say BOOM before every match. Get into the matches more. Obviously the winner and loser are important to the storylines.

Judging a scripted predetermined faux sport strictly by who wins and loses is like eating the icing and throwing away the cake. When wrestlers still appear on TV with losing or 50/50 records they can still have entertaining moments or matches that push their character forward. Winning and losing are something pro wrestlers should compete over on pro wrestling programs. They are just another aspect of their character or storyline for us fans to get invested in.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Unless you are a young child you should be able to predict the winner to pretty much every pro wrestling match in a promotion if you are watching regularly. Wins and losses are a good plot device. It’s a simple nudge that the booker can use when someone is pushed or cooled off. It helps establish a wrestler’s credibility but it isn’t their only credentials as a wrestler or character on the show. I don’t let them overwhelm my interest in wrestlers and wrestling in general.
> 
> This is why the matches matter. They don’t wreck their bodies training and improving just so they can tell a joke or say BOOM before every match. Get into the matches more. Obviously the winner and loser are important to the storylines.
> 
> Judging a scripted predetermined faux sport strictly by who wins and loses is like eating the icing and throwing away the cake. When wrestlers still appear on TV with losing or 50/50 records they can still have entertaining moments or matches that push their character forward. Winning and losing are something pro wrestlers should compete over on pro wrestling programs. They are just another aspect of their character or storyline for us fans to get invested in.


Wins and losses are very important in wrestling. If done right, wrestling shouldn’t be easy to predict. There’s a reason why Brock and Taker at WM30 will be talked about in 50 years while nobody will be talking about all the 5 star classics that Meltzer raves about.


If you have a show where every single match is an obvious winner, what’s the point in watching? You're basically watching less than average gymnastic routines.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> The definition of being absolutely fucking clueless right there.


Yea, that’s ironic coming from the same individual who flip-flops on the company every few months 😂

This dude thinks the current Universal Champion is a ‘better’ talent than Adam Cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I don't actually hate Adam Cole. He just doesn't belong in the main event. There's nothing wrong with that.


This is my stance on it, the guy is a good talent and would be great for the TNT title scene but putting him in the main event scene is not the way to go. Thankfully CM Punk vs Hangman is next for the DON build.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mark my words. This show is gonna suck tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

its starting out right


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anytime you start with Punk you're off to a good start, lets hope it doesn't go downhill from here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM Trunks this week.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

LIKE MUSSOLINI


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Max Caster going to kill it with this rap.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Disappointed Max didn't diss AJ.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Woah I didn’t know a z pac makes u crap pants


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509320662166429699


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Will Smith forever gonna be a punch line...no pun intended lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Rosa actually gets to speak this week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk's attires since being in AEW reminds of that short period when HBK first returned in 2002 and had no idea what kind of attire to go with and wore something different every week before settling on his classic attire he always wore.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Will Smith forever gonna be a punch line...no pun intended lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Punk's attires since being in AEW reminds of that short period when HBK first returned in 2002 and had no idea what kind of attire to go with and wore something different every week before settling on his classic attire he always wore.


this is my favorite punk attire, personally. 

Love when he brings out the trunks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk must've forgot what he used on his slicked back hair to keep it intact, cause during the Summer of Punk he had the slicked back hair and it would barely mess up after matches, that shit was glued down, in AEW though his hair is hanging everywhere and messy within seconds.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully Rosa actually gets to speak this week.


Alternately, I think it would be kind of amusing if they schedule a "Thunder Rosa Speaks" every week and it constantly gets interrupted before she can speak. Until she eventually gets fed up and proactively lays waste to all the surrounding heels and the pay off is she finally gets to talk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I almost think you devalue Punk by having him in with Max Caster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old man Punk still being the BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

tombstone into a anaconda vice is a nice finisher. 

good way to start the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice dominant win for Punk.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Can Punk just book a title match between Adam Cole and Adam Page like that?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why was CM Punk randomly fighting a jobber for 12 minutes? 💀


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

At this point turn punk and have him decimate hangman


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It means CM Punk?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why was CM Punk randomly fighting a jobber for 12 minutes? 💀


It wasn't even 8 minutes man


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM PUNK #futurechamp

YAAAAAAAA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its undeniable Punk has to be AEW champion, the guy is more over than anyone else, and he's the biggest star, lets stop pretending Adam Page is the top guy in the company and get the belt on a real star.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Next world champ!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CM Punk challemging Adam Cole for the title would be the way to go!

Adam Page is just boring shit and needs to drop the belt ASAP.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Give him that damn belt.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR looks rediculous. 💀


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk vs Hangman at DON let’s fucking go, that’s a huge PPV main event


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how every few months they remind us The Pinnacle is still a thing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509321979958022147


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> *a jobber*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FTR with cool NWO-like jackets.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FTR's, Scott Hall tribute gear


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Winnacle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look they let Jay Lethal out of catering, to job of course.....Why the fuck does Tony hate him so much? i don't even get why he signed him if he intended to use him like this. Cornette was right, Tony just collects wrestlers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Would you consider MJF doing a Jimmy Hart impression a hint that Bret Hart is gonna manage FTR?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wardlow is the reason my crops won't grow.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

WILD THING


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Using Wardlow as a reason for FTR to leave MJF makes sense


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dax Hardwood looks like Perry Saturn with a nWo attire from one of those old shitty WCW n64 games 😂


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wtf why does this guy have the macho man’s starting intro music? Rip off, not worthy!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

THIS PERSON 

MJF has stolen his name too, hahahaaaaaaaaaaa.......this is good shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"JEEEEEEEEEEON MOXLAAAAAAAAY🤪" stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dax Hardwood looks like Perry Saturn with a nWo attire from one of those old *shitty* WCW n64 games 😂


what the fuck did you just say?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dean Ambrose vs Richochet rn 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lethal to get mauled by Moxley.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MJF using more of Corny's material lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> what the fuck did you just say?


MAybe was talking about WCW Nitro or Backstage Assault

But also I think Saturn was one of the few guys to have never been in the nWo LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> what the fuck did you just say?


Bro. Those WCW games did actually kind of suck, they were getting beat by No Mercy and WrestleMania 2000.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously why is Jay Lethal being used this way? top star from ROH and Tony signs him to sit in catering and to job every couple of weeks. Again Tony just signs guys to collect them like a kid collecting all the toys and putting them in a box and never using them.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Undisputed Elite segment the real main event.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jay Lethal is boring 😴


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bro. Those WCW games did actually kind of suck, they were getting beat by No Mercy and WrestleMania 2000.


WCW/nWo Revenge was literally just as good as No Mercy. Pretty much the same game but with WCW branding, roster and arenas. Same developer, same publisher.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like all the little thing Lethal does. Like he tried to pop up from the german suplex and couldn't do it and then tried to punch up from being mounted in the corner. Real smart stuff trying to make it look like a real fight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously why is Jay Lethal being used this way? top star from ROH and Tony signs him to sit in catering and to job every couple of weeks. Again Tony just signs guys to collect them like a kid collecting all the toys and putting them in a box and never using them.


I still haven't heard them even reference the ROH PPV and hes on it.....

weird purchase by Tony.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pretty good match so far. Surprised to see Lethal is very much over.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Imagine chanting for Jay Lethal against Moxley.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> I still haven't heard them even reference the ROH PPV and hes on it.....
> 
> weird purchase by Tony.


Yeah ROH has gotten zero mention since Tony announced he bought it, and announced it in person as if it was as big as Vince buying WCW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice house show action so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously why is Jay Lethal being used this way? top star from ROH and Tony signs him to sit in catering and to job every couple of weeks. Again Tony just signs guys to collect them like a kid collecting all the toys and putting them in a box and never using them.


I think last week they said he was third in the rankings to be champion lmao

SPORTS BASED PRESENTATION FOLKS


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

I would chant Jay Lethal over Moxley.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> MAybe was talking about WCW Nitro or Backstage Assault
> 
> But also I think Saturn was one of the few guys to have never been in the nWo LOL


And guess who was making them! 

The same clowns WWE is going to get in a few monthes for the next WWE game.. it was EA!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I think last week they said he was third in the rankings to be champion lmao
> 
> SPORTS BASED PRESENTATION FOLKS


LOL how the fuck is that right? he's never on tv, and when he is he fucking jobs, that seriously confuses the fuck outta me. In what world with how Lethal has been used is he ranked number 3 for a title shot?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The elite celebration looks like something you'd see on Raw.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

La Parka said:


> I still haven't heard them even reference the ROH PPV and hes on it.....
> 
> weird purchase by Tony.


It must be a Turner thing, not a scintilla of a mention of ROH since the purchase announcement live on Dynamite - Excalibur would be plugging it every 10 mins if he was allowed too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Garmonbozia said:


> I would chant Jay Lethal over Moxley.


I would chant for Mike Adamle over Moxley.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> WCW/nWo Revenge was literally just as good as No Mercy. Pretty much the same game but with WCW branding, roster and arenas. Same developer, same publisher.


Its decent but what really ruined it though was having to type in your initials after every match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its decent but what really ruined it though was having to type in your initials after every match.


POO
ASS
CUM


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lethal is so good. He's been impressive every single time in AEW. 
Even in 1min promos onn Rampage.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL how the fuck is that right? he's never on tv, and when he is he fucking jobs, that seriously confuses the fuck outta me. In what world with how Lethal has been used is he ranked number 3 for a title shot?


I guess he's basically Bruno Sammartino on those Youtube shows.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn good match here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously why is Jay Lethal being used this way? top star from ROH and Tony signs him to sit in catering and to job every couple of weeks.


Lethal had become a midcard guy in ROH, putting over higher up wrestlers like Gresham and EC3. His role isn't hugely different on a much more competitive roster here. He should get some wins but SOMEONE has to put the big stars over and people bitch when they over rely on Dark Order types. Plus Lethal is getting a really competitive match here.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The fans totally want Lethal to win this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay Innocuous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Back to catering you go Lethal, see you in another 3 weeks where you job again, yet he's ranked number 3 lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I could have told you everything that was going to happen in this match before it happened. Lethal is just that guy to have a "great match" to put over the guys they actually care about.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan did Lethal dirty using him as an enhancement guy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good match. I like how most matches win with finishers and not rollups.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lethal stealing a pin there wouldn't have been the worst thing in the world. Smh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does Justin Roberts announce Jon Moxley normally after the match? He should just say it all normal like that to begin with when he comes out


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Lethal had become a midcard guy in ROH, putting over higher up wrestlers like Gresham and EC3. His role isn't hugely different on a much more competitive roster here. He should get some wins but SOMEONE has to put the big stars over and people bitch when they over rely on Dark Order types. Plus Lethal is getting a really competitive match here.


Also, was midcard in Impact. I do think he should have a role on the show though because I have really enjoyed all his matches and he is a good promo too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a very wrestle heavy dynamite


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't pay attention to Dark so no idea who this chick is lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


She has been great on Dark


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Trophies said:


> I don't pay attention to Dark so no idea who this chick is lol


she was on NXT as one of Baszler's stooges


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marina Shafir is getting called up hell yeah she’s been great on DARK


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was a solid match from both guys. FTR is up next! They got all their stars lined up for tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


Shes 5 times better now


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Marina has some build up, she actually looks like she can beat Jade the way they are promoting her there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> She has been great on Dark


When shes great on a program that matters i'll judge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Marina Shafir package: look at the highlights from all these matches you didn't watch on YouTube!*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> I don't pay attention to Dark so no idea who this chick is lol


She is one of Ronda Rousey's BFFs. Former MMA fighter. I wouldn't be surprised if maybe they use her as a heater for Paige Van Zant?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

La Parka said:


> she was on NXT as one of Baszler's stooges


Ahh okay. Now I remember.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


So they can sign Roderick Strong when he becomes a free agent


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jay Lethal is in shape and actually tries to work wrestling matches and not indy mudshow nonsense. It's no wonder that TK hates him


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Usual bitches in this thread who clearly hate wrestling 🤣

Max Caster is cool

Punk match was good

Punk promo was good

MJF promo was good

Justin Roberts saying Jeeeeeeeeeeeohn Moxley is good 🤣

Moxley match was good

All good


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

The Undisputed Elite segment should be the main event.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I haven't seen Shafir's Dark stuff but I've heard good reviews. And she looks like she's in great shape. I'm interested.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


Watch all 3 of them end up here within a year 😂

Shayna will probably have one more run with the tag belts and then fed to Rousey before getting released.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Marina is getting promoted after her Dark spell. She had a very decent match with Statlander that was better than 90% of Britt and Jade's title matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Lethal had become a midcard guy in ROH, putting over higher up wrestlers like Gresham and EC3. His role isn't hugely different on a much more competitive roster here. He should get some wins but SOMEONE has to put the big stars over and people bitch when they over rely on Dark Order types. Plus Lethal is getting a really competitive match here.


He was a micard guy in ROH cause he had done it all there and it was his time put guys over there, he had been a midcard star there, a main event star and it was just naturally his time to stepdown a bit and let others get the spotlight. But in AEW he just freaking debuted, he shouldn't STILL be a midcard guy there to put guys over as if he's already done it all in AEW and is just putting guys over now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This Marina Shafir package: look at the highlights from all these matches you didn't watch on YouTube!*


I'll take that over what they usually do.

_Lights go off_ "OH MY GOD IS THAT GAVEN FUCKERSON?"


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They better do something good with Lethal eventually. He's great in the ring and is good on the mic. It would be stupid as fuck to use him as a jobber.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I haven't seen Shafir's Dark stuff but I've heard good reviews. And she looks like she's in great shape. I'm interested.


She’s another that’s changed her game much like Serena Deeb, she’s got a lot of potential and works a highly technical MMA style now she’s not bad at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, someone told them not to mention ROH.

Excalibur desperately wanted to talk about ROH there and had to hold it in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony's face is like "what did I do to deserve this?" lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow in 3 months


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Marina Shaffir is signed? that bitch was the drizzling shits on NXT, why would Tony sign her?


Check her match with Statlander a couple of month back maybe, it was the opener and really good performance for her.



3venflow said:


> Looks like Marina is getting promoted after her Dark spell. She had a very decent match with Statlander that was better than 90% of Britt and Jade's title matches.


Kris is really good tbh. She's only been wrestling for like 5 years, with like 1-2 injured, and it's not like she's wrestling the Shida Rosa and Deeb's regularly and getting better and better. She's wrestling people her level and below and doing well. She's far from peaking and she's already great.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats with Dax's stupid mustache? It looks like Bob Hoskins's Mario stache 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Yeah, someone told them not to mention ROH.
> 
> Excalibur desperately wanted to talk about ROH there and had to hold it in.


Excalibur mentioned Lethal was a former ROH champion, but thats been its only mentioned since Tony announced he bought it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wardlow in 3 months


^Kevin Owens 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Keep Wardlow off TV for another week then have him come back and murder everyone.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ass Boys are better than the Varsity Blondes IMO.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ass boys have something.

I don't know what it is but its something


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Still to come... Alexa Bliss vs a mystery opponent 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Ass boys have something.
> 
> I don't know what it is but its something


Its the God tier theme music


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Ass boys have something.
> 
> I don't know what it is but its something


They are annoying AF, which is perfect for a midcard heel tag team


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Check her match with Statlander a couple of month back maybe, it was the opener and really good performance for her.


I may go and check her matches out from Dark out of curiosity since most seem to say shes improved, cause in NXT she was like a fan hopped in the ring and tried to wrestle.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MJF: "I'm an easy guy to get along with"

Another gem.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dragon Lee and Dralistico getting a mention. Dragon Lee fucking rules.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Keep Wardlow off TV for another week then have him come back and murder everyone.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Billy Gunn is the only one there that actually looks like a wrestler 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Billy Gunn is more jacked now than he was 25 years ago it’s incredible


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to FTR’s babyface run. Their rematch with the Bucks should be even better with roles reversed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MJF is great "The Gunn Boys are good, a little ugly, but good"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Billy Gunn is a fucking gangster. 🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Weird to see FTR doing the babyface in peril thing when they're usually the controlling heels.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show some sportsmanship 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"SUCK IT!" 😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ass Boys are better than the Varsity Blondes IMO.


Varsity Blondes have better potential as solos though for sure. Can easily see Griff as a heel and Pillman as a babyface. Both middle-card to high-card guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Just started watching but had to shout out "Voice of the Moistless" hahahahaha.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's almost insane how great Billy Gunn looks for his age. Dude doesn't age!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Varsity Blondes have better potential as solos though for sure. Can easily see Griff as a heel and Pillman as a babyface. Both middle-card to high-card guys.


How? They both are pretty much just Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> How? They both are pretty much just Dolph Ziggler 😂


Griff is Edge-lite and Pillman's his dad.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Jamie Hayter is being highlighted as the winner of the match, but that should be on tonight instead of Dark.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Dax is so damn smooth


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Gunns, especially Colten, are probably the most improved wrestlers in AEW over the past six months or so.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Dax busting out a leg lariat!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The NWO inspired gear on FTR looks sweet.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now Warlow can beat up security...Jim is going to hate this LMFAO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not the popcorn!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WARDLOW IS HERE


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow arriving


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro they basically used Cornettes idea LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Griff is Edge-lite and Pillman's his dad.


Not even close to being like Edge 😂 

And Pillman Jr.. at least he isnt spoonfed I guess, but hes not standing out much in terms of being a Pillman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow back already!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow’s not waiting until next week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tekashi 69 is a security guard? 🤔


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who's Aaron Blow? 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I see that Tony Khan listened to Cornette's rant about the security making Wardlow look like a pussy last week.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does FTR have porn music as their theme? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, this first hour has been really good. A proper wrestling show with the storyline/promo stuff smartly entwined.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bufftits vs Fatso 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I bet Keith Lee can do a killer impression of Jigsaw


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow looked like a million bucks. Thank you Cornette.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pa.. pa.. pa.. Bufftits 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Wardlow moment when he was outside coming in, was mega good. 

That was what a star looked like.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FTR tag matches never disappoint. Im ready for a FTR face run!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why does FTR have porn music as their theme? 😂


Yeah it sounds stupid as fuck, but they gotta try and cosplay as a team from the 80's as much as possible, even using the bad 80's synth theme music. Like i know you guys think you look like Arn Anderson and are like Midnight Express but ffs this aint the 80's anymore that music sounds dated as all hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Damn, this first hour has been really good. A proper wrestling show with the storyline/promo stuff smartly entwined.


Good shit! Hour two may be okay..lets hope.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

These AAA belts look so fake !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who wins the MJF/Wardlow match though? Can MJF take another loss after Revolution?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He tossed Kofi Kingston into the wall and put Cesaro through a table 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Who wins the MJF/Wardlow match though?


Wardlow?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chris Jericho should just join The Influence if hes The Influencer 😂


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Sports Entertainment Bad !!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> WCW/nWo Revenge was literally just as good as No Mercy. Pretty much the same game but with WCW branding, roster and arenas. Same developer, same publisher.


Yup. People need to realize Revenge was the daddy of No Mercy. Such a great game.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can definitely rock a purple jacket like Jerichos


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Lee has some potential but what fucking purpose does that skinny tag partner of his serve? i've seen nothing special from him, and he looks odd as fuck in the same group as Jericho.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jericho's jobbers


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho looks rediculous with these jobbers


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God Magic Mike is awesome. 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Kangol still trendy or did loop into another verse of the reality where 1997 is still on ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch Chris Jericho end up going back for the Hall of Fame induction within a year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Puerto Ricans are on the loose!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

French Connection said:


> Is Kangol still trendy or did loop into another verse of the reality where 1997 is still on ?


I think he's meant to look ridiculous


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Who wins the MJF/Wardlow match though? Can MJF take another loss after Revolution?


It shouldn't happen until MJF is champion period, Wardlow needs to take everything from MJF.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t understand how Magic Mike isn’t getting more praise. The guy is hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kind of ironic the surprise attack was more what a heel group would do lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Kevin Owens teamed up with the Usos? 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’re being future endeavoured.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I know JAS just formed but Kingston/Santana/Ortiz can’t lose this feud


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is fucking terrible! Compare these jobbers to the nWo 💀


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hager in some shape man, damn.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s crazy WWE put their title on Hager over 10 years ago and he really never progressed since then


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how Magic Mike isn’t getting more praise. The guy is hilarious.


His facials are great.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This was entertaining but a cluster fucker lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Which tag team could join these fellas? 

OG Lax?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

This is boring when is Adam Cole gonna be on?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho's segments are entirely too long.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I suppose Guevara is too busy Nutting on something to help eh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Sammy might actually turn heel. Seems he would have a stake in this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s crazy WWE put their title on Hager over 10 years ago and he really never progressed since then


Just lacks the charisma and mic skills. Probably hoping he could be like Angle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is chaotic as fuck, but i actually like it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The ring is full of jobbers 💀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They even make Jericho look like a jobber 💀


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I suppose Guevara is too busy Nutting on something to help eh.


Too busy tweeting to everyone Tay Conti is his girlfriend and he has sex with her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where’s Sammy Guevara lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WAYY too long. Milking the cow.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade looks fine as fuck


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good first hour.

Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Leva Bates frumpy ass is still signed???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Leva Bates sighting lol hot librarian


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Moxley and Bryan a tag team still? why are they in separate segments and in singles matches?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

But this is just.. Marina comes in and just wins and nobody will care. 💀


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Too busy tweeting to everyone Tay Conti is his girlfriend and he has sex with her.


He's hitting that? That's news to me.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Where’s Sammy Guevara lol


Probably balls deep in Tay


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

S


Ham and Egger said:


> Leva Bates frumpy ass is still signed???


She is doing the job of Brandi backstage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is flowing very fucking good. For someone who said Bryan should have stayed heel, i have to agree.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marina Shafir vs Jade Cargill I like it


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

CUT THE SHIT, TONY.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Leva Bates sighting lol hot librarian


From Blue Pants to Blue Hair. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Probably balls deep in Tay


Probably pounding her backstage LoL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you love wrestling, tonight is the show to watch. Punk, Moxley, BD all in singles action


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Man with the mask!! Regal for life[emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm guessing Marina is popular on Dark? Because that's underwhelming for Jade's 30th


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Where’s Sammy Guevara lol


Hopefully embracing the delusional douchebag that he is and turning heel with Tay.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love how Regal just refers to Excalibur as "Man in the mask" you can tell Regal thinks he looks stupid as fuck and shouldn't be wearing it.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AEW putting on the show of the week 😄


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I hate Yuta’s gear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we skip the match and go straight to the Baddie Section?







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheeler seems to have potential.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Greatest of all time🤪" dont start that shit 💀


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> His facials are great.


Just amazing. He cracks me up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509335439739600898


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Moxley and Bryan a tag team still? why are they in separate segments and in singles matches?


Spread the star power throughout the show. But, not sure what the point Yuta/Bryan is though, could have had Bryan face someone new.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Kenta 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, is Jade getting a Rocky 3 storyline? Her manager trying to protect her with easy opponents and then eventually she will choose a tough opponent against Sterling's wishes. She gets battered in her defense and loses the title but then she trains to get the eye of the tiger and wins it back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> If you love wrestling, tonight is the show to watch. Punk, Moxley, BD all in singles action


Cornette's podcast mic is full of cream. So far hour 1 = fantastic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

With Simon Miller as special guest ref! Wtf are they doing? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> God Magic Mike is awesome. 😂


His accent is hilarious he’s becoming one of my favorites


RapShepard said:


> I'm guessing Marina is popular on Dark? Because that's underwhelming for Jade's 30th


Yep DARK favorite she’s pretty good if you like the technical MMA style, ripped too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Regal has no idea who Excalibur is, LMAO 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509335439739600898*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Other than Jericho's stuff going way too long, has been a great episode so far. Corny definitely needs some royalties for a few things they did that he has said over the past few weeks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So they seem to be playing up LAX being outnumbered. Could lead to Homicide appearing again but he's pretty washed. Feel like this could be a good opening to grab Bandido, whose look/persona is that of an outlaw/bandit with the face covering.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

All the matches tonight are really great, you got most of the stars in action and there doesn't look to be a single bad match or a match i wanna skip..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> His accent is hilarious he’s becoming one of my favorites
> 
> Yep DARK original she’s pretty good if you like the technical MMA style, ripped too


Fair enough, wasn't impressed with her in NXT. Assuming she's improved sufficiently since arriving.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> So, is Jade getting a Rocky 3 storyline? Her manager trying to protect her with easy opponents and then eventually she will choose a tough opponent against Sterling's wishes. She gets battered in her defense and loses the title but then she trains to get the eye of the tiger and wins it back.


The only thing from Rocky 3 that belongs in professional wrestling is Thunder Lips.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly Regal just gave ExCalibur a T Shirt with the “man in the mask” label although it’s probably trademarked somewhere


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Said it before I'll say it again Danielson elevates anyone who's in that ring with him not saying Yuta is a slouch it seems like guys push to next level going against BD


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This MMA garbage needs to go away, its ruining the product.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Spread the star power throughout the show. But, not sure what the point Yuta/Bryan is though, could have had Bryan face someone new.


Yuta joins BCC?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully Regal needles Excalibur until he finally takes the sock off his face.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The only thing from Rocky 3 that belongs in professional wrestling is Thunder Lips.


I thought that the Cody Rhodes vs Anthony Ogogo match should've heavily referenced Rocky vs Thunder Lips LOL

But seriously, the Rocky movies are pro wrestling movies. They are rich with shit you can steal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This MMA garbage needs to go away, its ruining the product.


What MMA stuff?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The only thing from Rocky 3 that belongs in professional wrestling is Thunder Lips.


Hogan needed to stand on something, to give Rocky that Adam Cole look


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This Yuta/BCC thing is basically a NJPW young lion trying to prove himself storyline.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FTR rocking gear inspired by Scott Hall's nWo trunks was a great touch. :]

Mildly interested to see where Yuta goes now that he's on Team Regal's radar.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Fair enough, wasn't impressed with her in NXT. Assuming she's improved sufficiently since arriving.


She’s definitely gotten better, prolly spent a bunch of time on the indies training, I’d give her a 7/10 but I like technical MMA shit so I could be biased


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is straight out of Japan, they are assaulting each other.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the fuck did Yuta get so over????


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd wants Yuta to win which is crazy given BD is in there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Victory in defeat again for Yuta.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is Marina Shaffir the one married to Roderick Strong?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Yuta get so over????


Telling the goof squad to pound sand will get anyone over.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WTF why he spit in his face? That shit was nasty lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hogan needed to stand on something, to give Rocky that Adam Cole look


Some behind the scenes from Stallone himself 😂

Sly probably has ALOT of stories about all the films he made over the years.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wuta is doing very well, but I can't give him any credibility wearing these outfits. 
Can TK hired a fashion advisor ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Yuta get so over????


He's not over... he is just Kenta 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> When the fuck did Yuta get so over????


Being around elite talent will do that for a young guy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yuti Wheely is not bad


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Solid match and once again Yuta looks amazing in defeat real star potential


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Even the losers win in AEW 😃 Everyone gets elevated


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We still got Darby/Andrade later, really good show tonight


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

YEEEEEESSSS YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BOOOOOOM


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

LOOKIN GOODT


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That Yuta/Danielson match was incredible. Yuta I think is in the lead for most improved 2022


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And here comes Adam Cole to ruin the vibe….


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They were doing so well for an hour and a bit nd now here comes the monday night raw segment


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think if Cole tried to wear that belt on even its tightest setting, it would just fall off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who let the child hold the world title out in the ring?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> This Yuta/BCC thing is basically a NJPW young lion trying to prove himself storyline.


Pretty much, except he skipped the default CAW gear of black trunks, knee pads and boots in favor of gear that looks like its worn by a Young Lion that's returned from an excursion.

Wonder if TK greenlit that premise due to AmDrag, Mox and Regal's experience with puroresu?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Britt should come out for some heel heat then be interrupted by the Bucks


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So.....did they give Cole a smaller belt?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adam Cole would fit in that box


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bay Bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This just gonna lead to brawl with Hangman and JE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who let the child hold the world title out in the ring?


Hey now, that's Diet HBK! Put some respek on his name!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I need Magic Mike to plug that “take a peek” line every week some way some how.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Even the losers win in AEW 😃 Everyone gets elevated


And you can't get that with 2-6 minute matches that end with a roll up every time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole the inaugural AEW Middleweight Champion.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kyle has such a weak voice lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like NXT 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW does have three of the best pro wrestlers in the world, but they are nowhere near the ring right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Other than Jericho's stuff going way too long, has been a great episode so far. Corny definitely needs some royalties for a few things they did that he has said over the past few weeks.


*It honestly feels like a wrestling show now. I just wish they let Yuta beat someone going into a pay-per-view title match.*


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TK, to make this sequence more credible next time, please give the old woman title to Adam Cole, he will look bigger.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just need a Kenny Vs Cole feud plz


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf was that promo by Kyle? jesus dude never talk again.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

These three dweebs are just awful.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sign Samoa Joe to AEW if they are just gonna be NXT 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Send Magic Mike to save this embarrassing segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This does feel like a WWE segment.

KOR cut the most 3rd hour of RAW promo I've heard in AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KOR is having a moment


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That was awful by Kyle o Reilly


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was torture.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

These guys are stealing Jericho's sports entertainment gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well Kyle shouldn't try to be funny anymore


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish shut up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol those horns look ridiculous on that total non cowboy looking car.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

that WWE bad comedy is a disease and these boys have it badddddddd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBL homage


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol this is def WWE segment with Page rolling in with that ride


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good lord do these three suck. 
They need to change their name to Geek Squad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

From horses to Tesla's.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cowboy horns on a plain white Tesla hahahahahaha.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

O'Reilly saying "sham-pag-en" was a nice reference to Zapp Brannigan. Shame it's the most entertaining his vanilla midget ass will ever be on the mic. :T


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its just... Dolph Ziggler vs Adam Cole 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509339482348298243


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Good lord do these three suck.
> They need to change their name to Geek Squad.


Already copywrited by at least three other groups in the company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The midcard champ coming out in a Tesla!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
> Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


Wardlow was there.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
> Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


There has been Wardlow, just nowhere near enough Wardlow.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trophies said:


> From horses to Tesla's.


A millennial cowboy should drive a Tesla


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
> Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


Wardlow was on the show dude, got tossed out by MJF's thugs again.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can AEW hire a stylist?

Adam Page and his little cowboy vest look so silly.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Christian Cage vs. Adam Cole yes please!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the most interesting thing that Hangman has done as champion.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
> Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


You did not tune in long enough then. He was there and they finally listened to Cornette at least a little.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jirassic Express is just a naked Micheal Bolton and Mansoor dressed as a Green Impostor Kane 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adam Page and all 3 members of the Undisputed Elite being fun highlights once again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> that WWE bad comedy is a disease and these boys have it badddddddd.


AEW didn’t need these 3 clowns.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I tuned in to see Wardlow. No Wardlow. This has been as boring as a dirt road thus far.
> Hire someone to write/direct this show, AEW. For the love of God.


Then maybe you should have watched earlier quit fucking crying


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was short and inoffensive


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright that's all folks good night.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> AEW didn’t need these 3 clowns.


Consistently the worst part of the show. They really stand out on shows with Punk, Bryan and Mox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think O'Reilly genuinely had a health issue there. Is he diabetic?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

He stole JBLs car!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Adam Page and all 3 members of the Undisputed Elite being fun highlights once again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Cowboy horns on a plain white Tesla hahahahahaha.


Yeah that looked goofy as fuck, Tony think thats what cowboys drive? lol should've came out in a truck or something if anything but a white fucking tesla with longhorns?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think O'Reilly genuinely had a health issue there. Is he diabetic?


That or he froze up and forgot his lines


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Cowboy horns on a plain white Tesla hahahahahaha.


Page is so eco-friendly that he's aiming to have a car powered not by gas, electricity or ethanol, but with cowboy shit. Because that's what heroes dem good ol' boys do.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The AEW World title looked good on Adam Cole too


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, this show has been great so far, but the world title feels like the fifth most important thing on it right now. Even Wheeler Yuta feels more important than it right now.

This Adam Cole feud needs to end, now. Get CM Punk in the title picture ASAP and then MJF behind him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That was short and inoffensive


Who? Cole?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jirassic Express is just a naked Micheal Bolton and Mansoor dressed as a Green Impostor Kane 😂


This is the tale of Jungle Jack Perry!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK 😒


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is the allie match really main eventing?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

50 REASONS WHY THUNDER ROSA SUCKS WAS WELL DESERVED FOR THAT JOBBER!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Is the allie match really main eventing?


No Darby/Andrade


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> I think O'Reilly genuinely had a health issue there. Is he diabetic?


Yes









WWE NXT Star Talks About Living and Wrestling with Type-1 Diabetes


In WWE’s NXT brand, Kyle O’Reilly is a 6-foot-tall, 200-pound, deadly striking machine who uses his mastery of martial arts to floor his opponents. But outside of the ring, the cagey Canadian has been forced to face a very personal challenge in the form of type-1 diabetes. It is a disease that...




www.muscleandfitness.com


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit should interrupt her


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did she improve her english or something? I don’t remember her speaking english this well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Rosa was talking about the women's title specifically because Lucha Bros were already Mexican born AEW champs


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you TWRP for burying that dumb bitch 😂

They are idiots, but at least they have SOME common sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well she certainly won't be the face of all women's wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol 2 weeks in a row Rosa is interviewed on the stage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Impressed they didn't have Nyla jump her there.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ooof...Thunder Rosa is a huge step down from Brit on the mic.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> AEW didn’t need these 3 clowns.


You can kind of tell the 3 of them are over continuing Undisputed Era in AEW - it's time to let them go their own way, let them sink or swim. Bobby Fish's best work was before Kyle was around, Cole was better interacting with the Bucks and Kenny......Kyle, eh - I actually think he should have stayed in WWE, Vince would love his quirkiness, he'd be another Sami Zayn on RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

FTR doing the belt collector gimmick from Kenny


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

not very good on the mic but she brings the fire!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hell yeah good promo

I love me some Thunder Rosa


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol 2 weeks in a row Rosa is interviewed on the stage


Was coming to say this...maybe its a slow burn type of thing lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Roberts said Owen Hart's name as the fucking Bunny was coming out, she doesn't deserve to be in anything associated with Owen's name.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Women's spot right on time lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Kyle has such a weak voice lol


All that MMA training and he still looks like the type of dweeb that any dude in high school could shove in a locker.

Oh well, at least he looks 170 pounds soaking wet instead of 150 like Adam Smoll BAYBAY and isn't a potential Hair Club for Men member like Bobby "Mouthguard for a Personality" Fish.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TONI TIME


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They found one of Toni's onlyfans subs in the audience


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Not Tessa Blanchard again. I turned it off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God AEW fans go nuts over every WWE wrestler that comes in don't they?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

TONI


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

good pick up.

but pants? cmom toni.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Toni time baby


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Like Excalibur referencing Stardom, the standard for women's wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

She's wearing pants.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Those guys losing their minds in the crowd for Toni lmfaoooooooooo


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Toni Storm looking in great shape


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbSpM-iukJD/


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YEA, WELCOME Toni Storm!! 

Edit:

For the record, please give Kyle O'Reilly the mic more often. He's entertaining and fun to listen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni's hot ass <3 Yes!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> good pick up.
> 
> but pants? cmom toni.


That ass cost a premium now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And just like that.... Toni is a fucking STAR!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's a little weird we're getting an Owen Hart tournament qualifying match before we know the stakes of the tournament


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> She's wearing pants.


Got to keep the OF alive


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh wow I'm happy as hell to see Toni Storm


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel already so bad for bunny to job again, especially against someone who's not a plus addition in the roster.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Toni Storm must have really wanted to come to AEW for a long time since she quit in the middle of a WWE tour


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bunny is so damn fine man


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh, here comes one of the most overrated charisma vacuums in years.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Storm looks in way better shape than when she was on the main roster.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should totally push Toni Storm!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ImpactFan said:


> Got to keep the OF alive


Lol yeah shes literally hiding her ass in pants now in matches so you have to pay to see it on her onlyfans, totally what shes doing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PVZ AND TONI STORM ONLYFANS COLLAB MAKE IT HAPPEN AEW


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Storm looks like she lost 30 lbs sheesh


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Toni Storm looks like a million bucks. Much better signing than fucking Ruby Soho.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PVZ, Marina and Toni are welcomed additions to this division!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's safe to say that Toni's winning the whole damn thing, heh.

Take notes, Rhea Ripley: *this* is how you look like a sexy heavy metal chick instead of the androgynous thing from Terminator Dark Fate after shopping at Hot Topic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I miss Britt Baker so much 😔.







*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'll give her this. She looks leaner and in better shape than when I last saw her.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They should totally push Toni Storm!


I'm pretty sure you have a kiwi background don't you ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Toni Storm looks like a million bucks. Much better signing than fucking Ruby Soho.


Toni Storm has lots of potential! 

Turn her heel and have her with the IInspirations, maybe she could toughen those two up being their leader or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter.... make it happen, Tony! 🥵🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Toni Storm looks to be in incredible shape


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Toni Storm must have really wanted to come to AEW for a long time since she quit in the middle of a WWE tour


She wanted to open her onlyfan account.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Toni is a better signing than Ruby (who blew her chances IMO and has no one but herself to blame for being on Elevation) but I don't view her as a game changer like some. She'll probably win one of the two titles just due to the lack of depth.

Fans are already dead compared to the men's matches.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> I'm pretty sure you have a kiwi background don't you ?


A rep for digging Aussie chicks? Yeah, I have that 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> That ass cost a premium now


Yep, notice she is wearing pants tonight. If you want short shorts or any sign of that ass you gotta $$$ pay now LOL


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Bunny runs the ropes like she's never wrestled in her life


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bunny is basically enhancement talent but she has great facial expressions and could easily play a crazy chic champion


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WTF was that headbutt LMAO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

We need a promo from Toni Storm.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I had to the time to do my workout and go to the toilet and brush my teeth and the match is still going. 

This is AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

She's always had that Doro look. They could put her with Jericho maybe.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Bunny is basically enhancement talent but she has great facial expressions and could easily play a crazy chic champion


She has turned to a solid wrestler on that division!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> Toni is a better signing than Ruby (who blew her chances IMO and has no one but herself to blame for being on Elevation) but I don't view her as a game changer like some. She'll probably win one of the two titles just due to the lack of depth.
> 
> Fans are already dead compared to the men's matches.


To be fair, she is working against the Bunny. This won't be a barn burner.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Bunny runs the ropes like she's never wrestled in her life


The Bunny? I thought that was Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

this match and debut has fell flat


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

This match is terrible. Storm looks weak, Bunny looks clumsy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, I think it's safe to say that Toni's winning the whole damn thing, heh.
> 
> Take notes, Rhea Ripley: *this* is how you look like a sexy heavy metal chick instead of the androgynous thing from Terminator Dark Fate after shopping at Hot Topic.


*This is an L:







































*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Love the 80s music.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a really good showing by Toni Storm here


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Its Scorpio Quiet 🤫


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm annoyed The Bunny always has to job.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Toni's song is like Bruce Dickinson was the lead singer for Heart


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Toni could talk at all they’d give her the mic and cut a “so happy to be here” promo


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Toni Storm is quite the looker. I just wish she was wearing less clothing. Preferably none at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is tonight piledriver appreciation night? Thats like the third one tonight!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

kinda long but much better than anything Nyla Rose or Ruby Soho will give you.

Solid pickup, hope she wins the tournament


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Every time I watch the women of AEW I say the same thing. Please scrap the division. These women suck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Backstage interviews where they actually have to speak into the mic lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nyla still sounds like a guy, its very off putting.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO bro that Nyla promo was not real!? Like noooooooooooo lmao


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Vickie is bad for ears. Nyla can do it on her own.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm better not end up like Ruby off tv, because thats just as bad as getting a pie in the face.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What were those titles that FTR had


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mercifully, the audio quality is quite poor for this interview.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Did Nyla stop taking hormones? I looked down at my phone and I thought that was one of the indie boys cutting a promo


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> This match is terrible. Storm looks weak, Bunny looks clumsy


That's basically how all Toni Storm matches go. Now we get to see it in AEW!

Nothing's changed. Crowd wasn't into it following the debut pop.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

AEW just milking the hardys already...Table match next week like jeeezuz


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Young Bucks vs Top Flight will be insane


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage looks interesting.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

JAMIE VS SKYE ON RAMPAGE, might actually watch it for once


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter vs Skye Blue?! how am i supposed to handle that match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Who? Cole?


Micheal Cole? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Skye Blue vs Jamie Hayter will be quite a cool sight to see


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hobbs vs Lee can’t wait for that one


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That's not very ladylike language, Nyla. Some women have no class.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Araxen said:


> I'm annoyed The Bunny always has to job.


She jobbed with thumbtacks up the hoo-hoo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Nyla still sounds like a guy, its very off putting.


Sounded like Freddy Krueger when she said

"Abra cadabra bitch!"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> JAMIE VS SKYE ON RAMPAGE, might actually watch it for once


Just have Hayter beat Thunder Rosa for the belt and then have Toni Storm fued with her for it is what they should do.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Hayter vs Skye Blue?! how am i supposed to handle that match.


Skye Blue is very pretty so I wish they'd push her more. The division doesn't really have a bright babyface.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter.... make it happen, Tony! 🥵🥵🥵🥵


Fuck yes! Give me both asses at the same time


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Sounded like Freddy Krueger when she said
> 
> "Abra cadabra bitch!"


Why is she talking about Abra?

Alakazam is better 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Can AEW hire a stylist?
> 
> Adam Page and his little cowboy vest look so silly.


Ever since he went to the long pants, he lost his fashion sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Toni looked phenomenal aesthetically but the debut was weak from an in ring standpoint. The Bunny didn’t help either. Hoping for better in the future.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Replace Jose with Salina De La Renta and Andrade gets a million time more appealing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Andrade looks like a 205 jobber 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Skye Blue vs Jamie Hayter is one of the few dream matches left in wrestling. Holy shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Replace Jose with Salina De La Renta and Andrade gets a million time more appealing


I thought I read a report somewhere that Salina was going to WWE


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’s STING!!️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


[


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least Andrade will be wrestling instead of speaking, and the match will be good. Hopefully he fucks off to Dark after this though.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like Darby but he needs a new direction


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade’s pants make me think he’s doing a baseball gimmick


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509345001947414536


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That pop for Darby tho


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> That's not very ladylike language, Nyla. Some women have no class.



I see whatcha did thar


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> IT’s STING!!️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a Hall of Famer but was just 0-2 though 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Andrade’s pants make me think he’s doing a baseball gimmick


Abe "Knuckleball" Schwartz gimmick


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I hear production people quietly talking in the mix?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I like Darby but he needs a new direction


Yeah this association with Sting has run its course and is starting to become an anchor for him just holding him down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would be dope if the cartoon version of Darby in his entrance video was made into a playable character in Cuphead.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I thought I read a report somewhere that Salina was going to WWE


Never happened. I think she’s completely out of wrestling now. She said the guy that had talked to her from WWE got released so now she’s in some sort of graduate film school


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why wouldn't Sting come back and help? 

I love him in tag matches but my god is he a terrible manager.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> That pop for Darby tho


They would probably cheer him like that if he turned heel, Darby has that cool potential.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> I'm annoyed The Bunny always has to job.


You would not be saying that if you were the one pinning her.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Toni Storm better not end up like Ruby off tv, because thats just as bad as getting a pie in the face.


I thought the mob had decided Ruby sucked. All I see is posts saying she blew her shots at both belts. Then they complain she is never on TV. She gets no respect. She has had time on TV. If she were on every week they would hold that against her instead. They really need two matches for the women on Dynamite


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby is a awesome bump machine


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Andrade just had a really good mouth piece for a manager he'd be golden, if Zelina was with him here he'd be a world champion caliber talent, but without her he just feels like a midcarder.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is terrible! Huge pop for Darby but then have him selling for this worthless Flair fucking jobber? 😒


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I thought the mob had decided Ruby sucked. All I see is posts saying she blew her shots at both belts. Then they complain she is never on TV. She gets no respect. She has had time on TV. If she were on every week they would hold that against her instead. They really need two matches for the women on Dynamite


I for one am not complaining that shes not on tv....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All Andrade needs to level up is to embrace his psycho side, drop the career killing HFO, and replace Jose with Salina as his handler/controller to stop him stabbing people. Dude is top of the line in terms of ring work. Lucha Underground would've gotten it spot on.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I just don’t think Jose adds anything to his character


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vicious Andrade is much better. 😈


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am so fucking tired of this Nacho Fries commercial I could wring someone's neck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jobbers like Andrade and Thunder Rosa need to be dumped back in Mexico BEHIND THE WALL! Keep those jobbers out!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s going to be silly if Andrade loses when he’s gotten all this offense


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jobbers like Andrade and Thunder Rosa need to be dumped back in Mexico BEHIND THE WALL! Keep those jobbers out!


What do you have against Mexico?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> I just don’t think Jose adds anything to his character


He doesn't, adds absolutely nothing. He needs a talented manager who can cut great promos and really build him up, Zelina was literally perfect for him, a shame shes not with him in AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrade is awesome, dude has one of the best looks in Wrestling right now with his added mass. 

They need to give him a proper manager, have him stop talking and give him a proper fucking push. 

My prediction? He eats another L tonight and goes back down the ladder.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I just don’t think Jose adds anything to his character


I don't hate the idea of Andrade having a stooge. I think this would be a good spot for an up and coming Latino wrestler who can really work a mic. I dunno who that would be though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade has been looking great for weeks now, but something needs to change with the character presentation for sure, change the music too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is going to do the lolCenawins comeback soon after getting massacred.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> What do you have against Mexico?


Nothing, but the wall does need to be there to keep the jobbers out

How am I gonna have anything against Mexicans when I like Bayley? 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jobbers like Andrade and Thunder Rosa need to be dumped back in Mexico BEHIND THE WALL! Keep those jobbers out!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Battle of the Will Smiths.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They look kinda bitchy having a slap off lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is an L:
> View attachment 119418
> 
> View attachment 119417
> ...


Large ear gauges, gratuitous tattoos, butch haircut and clown-tier makeup. I rest my case. 

It's a shame, because the third pic shows that she still has traces of that cute girl next door vibe she had years ago. :'(


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like a legit Andrade slap could rock a guy Darby’s size


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Slapping eachother like a couple of flailing girls.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My face hurts seeing all those slaps being exchanged.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Will Smith chants


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Andrade has been looking great for weeks now, but something needs to change with the character presentation for sure, change the music too


He's at his ceiling, this is as good as it gets for him. Solid matches and look, boring everything else. Perfect midcard heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who slaps harder? Will Smith or Andrade???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Nyla still sounds like a guy, its very off putting.












:^)


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who slaps harder? Will Smith or Andrade???


Will, no contest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

You guys have not seen a legit slap fight have you?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade’s selling is great. He makes the moves a small guy like Darby does look amazing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I dont like Andrade because he is a bland boring jobber that offers nothing, that and he is with Charlotte in which is just gross 🤢


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good Andrade win. A guy that gets that much offense should win


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Andrade actually won? wasn't expecting that.

Just get him a better manager ffs, he has so much potential.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Andrade beats Darby. Quite surprised.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, that was definitely not predictable. Clean win for Andrade


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMFAOOO AINT NO WAY THEY JUST HAD DARBY LOSE TO THIS DWEEB


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OH FUCK OFF! 🤦🏽*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wasn't expecting Andrade to win.... what an intense match nonetheless!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, this was a Main Event match alright as in it belongs on WWE Main Event 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pleasantly surprised they gave Andrade a big W after a while. Darby can soak up losses easily as he's an underdog, but a guy like Andrade needs wins to stay credible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade needed that, but it sucks to see Darby lose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He's at his ceiling, this is as good as it gets for him. Solid matches and look, boring everything else. Perfect midcard heel.


Thank Christ someone said it. If he somehow manages to improve his English to the level that Birdo did and gets a finisher that isn't CAW-worthy, then moving Andrade up the card would be perfectly reasonable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random stupid mark shit everywhere! This sucks 💀


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh shit I wasn’t expecting Andrade to win but good lord that match was a fucking banger!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Surprising finish.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TNA TNA TNA TNA! nvm wrong company haha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I dont like Andrade because he is a bland boring jobber that offers nothing, that and he is with Charlotte in which is just gross 🤢


If he was banging Billie Kay you'd be kissing this guys ass. Lmao


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Andrade needed that win.

I think he has one of the best looks in the company. Give him a manager that can talk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jeff's Swantons look like shit.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Andrade has no business beating Darby.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m cool with Andrade getting the W.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

John Cena is better than any of the garbage that was just on Dynamite 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jeff's Swantons look like shit.*


Might be a little rusty


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Andrade has no business beating Darby.


Terrible fkin decision


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, that was an awesome Dynamite episode 👏 

Edit:

Now we got JOHN CENA on TV again!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’ll give that episode a 7.5/10. No insane angles or anything but a lineup of good to great matches


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

John Cena talking about "big balls" is better than any of these jobbers 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jeff's Swantons look like shit.*


Not as bad as Matt looked trying to get in the ring 😂 they’re both washed, they’ve destroyed their bodies over the years


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A very good show. I especially liked how hour one was formatted. The level of wrestling was high outside of the women's match and the sports entertainment bollox was kept to a tolerable level.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Thank Christ someone said it. If he somehow manages to improve his English to the level that Birdo did and gets a finisher that isn't CAW-worthy, then moving Andrade up the card would be perfectly reasonable.


Agreed as it is he needs some improvements. But it's hard to believe he'll make those improvements 18 years in.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I’m cool with Andrade getting the W.


Agreed. The guy needed a W. They need to start building Andrade as a legit threat. Again, he needs a manager that can work the mic for him. His look and move set scream star power.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He's at his ceiling, this is as good as it gets for him. Solid matches and look, boring everything else. Perfect midcard heel.


Yeah he may get a TNT title run but it won't be much higher than that


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fun show. Great wrestling and big time progression with storylines. Love where they’re going with Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Good show overall, with some great wrestling with the Darby/Andrade, Mox/Lethal, and especially Bryan and Wheeler Yuta which was a great babyface performance for Yuta. Nice to see Toni Storm who was in awesome shape, Punk making his intentions clear with the title, and Rosa cutting a good promo was nice for a change. 

Don't really care for Hangman and Cole at this point, Nor Nyla in general really, and while I did enjoy the Jericho segment, the beatdown went too long.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah he may get a TNT title run but it won't be much higher than that


Nothing wrong with that, some all time favorites have been Midcarders. Hopefully he can get some good feuds down the line.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really had the Marble Mouth Midcarder beat Darby?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good show.

Outside of the shitty Hangman / Undisputed Era story that just won't die and the shitty Nyla Rose involvement in the women's title picture AGAIN, the show was entertaining from start to finish.

Stupid decision to have Andrade beat Darby, but I'd assume Darby kicks his ass over the next few weeks...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> If he was banging Billie Kay you'd be kissing this guys ass. Lmao


He bangs guys so that would be impossible 😂 

Charlotte must be dumb not to know his sexuality.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel like Andrade wouldve been a better choice than Scorpio to dethrone Sammy. That match just then would've been a very good TNT Title defense. It's hard to envision Scorpio having a match that engrosses the fans like that did.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Well, that was an awesome Dynamite episode 👏
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Now we got JOHN CENA on TV again!!


John Cena talking about big balls 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> He bangs guys so that would be impossible 😂
> 
> Charlotte must be dumb not to know his sexuality.


And you say that like you can tell from experience. 🤣


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Good episode so it gonna have shitty ratings.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Not as bad as Matt looked trying to get in the ring 😂 they’re both washed, they’ve destroyed their bodies over the years


The Hardys should of immediately retired after returning to WrestleMania and should of just been retired and inducted in the Hall of Fame instead of being booked with jobbers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> And you say that like you can tell from experience. 🤣


Andrade is just a worthless jobber ffs, he isnt worth making shit up just to defend him 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Feel like Andrade wouldve been a better choice than Scorpio to dethrone Sammy. That match just then would've been a very good TNT Title defense. It's hard to envision Scorpio having a match that engrosses the fans like that did.


They should have Andrade completely replace Scorpio in ATT.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if Hardys vs B&B will copy that finish from Bucks vs B&B in 2020. Jeff will definitely jump off the rigging in some way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Feel like Andrade wouldve been a better choice than Scorpio to dethrone Sammy. That match just then would've been a very good TNT Title defense. It's hard to envision Scorpio having a match that engrosses the fans like that did.


I agree. It made more sense with the storyline too because Andrade was doing business deals with MJF, so he would've been a nice opponent for Wardlow. Plus, this would close the plothole of MJF technically costing himself the TNT title because Andrade keeping the title would be the price of doing business.

I think Tony just showing loyalty to the day 1 guy here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodus Clay said:


> Good episode so it gonna have shitty ratings.


999,993 viewers - AEW in the mud LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk vs Castor was nice and dominant for Punk. I love that he's going for the gold and once this Cole feud ends in a week or two, we can start to build towards Punk vs Hangman at Double or Nothing. That is a huge main event and I will be buying the PPV on the prospect of that match alone. Punk is hax right now, I just hope we get Punk vs Omega for the title before MJF eventually de-thrones him later this year. Punk should also give Hangman the best feud of his reign and one with an actual story which is the one thing that has been lacking in the cowboy's reign.

Moxley vs Lethal was way better than expected. Great in-ring stuff here that really had the crowd invested. Lethal has done well with all his opportunities so far. The Bryan/Yuta match was also awesome. Yuta has gotten over just by association with the Blackpool Combat Club and it's a great thing to see. I do like that Bryan and Moxley are wrestling singles matches even though they're a tag team. I would like for this story to take it up a notch though.

MJF's promo and Wardlow's return was great shit. Didn't expect Wardlow back so soon but he looked like a BEAST tonight. FTR going babyface soon should be good and so should their eventual rematch with the Bucks. Good match against the Ass Boys, who continue to impress. 

So glad they gave my girl Thunder Rosa real promo time this week, she's not as great on the mic as Britt of course but she sounded good tonight. Love the genuine passion that she exudes. Marina Shafir getting called up is something that I'm very happy with as I've been loving her on DARK, and Toni Storm is also a welcome addition to the women's roster. She looks phenomenal as she seems to have lost 20+ pounds over the last 90 days. Adding Marina, Toni, Athena, and PVZ should help the division some. Reka Tehaka is also one to keep an eye on.

The Kingston/Santana/Ortiz beatdown was done well. I'm loving Magic Mike Lee right now. 😂 Easily becoming a favorite of mines. Kingston and crew are gonna need some help, I don't know who though. The Undisputed Era celebration was quick and to the point. We all knew it was only leading to a Hangman run in, which was pretty basic stuff but got the job done.

Loved the main event. Andrade has been looking phenomenal, but as said earlier he needs some kind of change to his character. Darby bumped like hell for him. Glad Andrade got the win because the guy was starting to turn into a jobber and needed some credibility. 

Really enjoyed tonight's show, flowed really well and was only really held back by the UE segment and the below-average in ring debut for Toni Storm.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> You guys have not seen a legit slap fight have you?


I certainly have:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I need this back on my TV.







*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I need this back on my TV.
> View attachment 119427
> *


Why’s it look like she pissed her pants


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Why’s it look like she pissed her pants


I would lap up that piss with my tongue. Like this message if you would do the same.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RoganJosh said:


> I would lap up that piss with my tongue. Like this message if you would do the same.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Then maybe you should have watched earlier quit fucking crying


Maybe they could hire someone who knows how to write a wrestling show and stop compartmentalizing everything into little boxes and actually make the whole show around the stars; beginning, middle and end.

I tuned in for the first time in two or three weeks and it's still the drizzling shits.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite

loved it

JR has lost it though - time for the bin

can’t wait to now read this clownshow thread to see why i should’ve hated it🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great Dynamite
> 
> loved it
> 
> ...


Most of us actually really liked most of it this week with a few exceptions.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Mark my words. This show is gonna suck tonight.


this ages horribly


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm is promising for the AEW womens division, there is alot of potential there that stupid idiot Vince McMahon foolishly overlooked with a pie in the face.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Much better show than last week, still one too many matches for my liking - IMO only four PPVs a year hurts AEW, you always get this lull period between the last PPV and the upcoming one - so some stuff feels like it has to get drawn out like this awful Adam Cole feud - the Dynamite specials could then be scrapped and use the extra Dynamites to further build stories for the PPVs if AEW moved to a 6 PPV a year model.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mia Yim took that Toni signing personally.







*




La Parka said:


> Why’s it look like she pissed her pants


*Shadow effect.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Wasn't a bad show this week


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Man that crowd was uncomfortably silent at times.

Punk vs castor was solid. For a Max castor singles match. He does nothing for me as a singles competitor and doesn't have the charisma of say 03 John Cena to make up for it. Punk hangman should be mint

Moxley vs lethal was very solid. Looks like my abuse worked cause they are actually using lethal. Simple story too of lethal turning heel eventually 

FTR vs the assholes sucked. But bless FTR for trying to make those jerks watchable. The wardlow run in was fantastic. That powerbomb illicited an audible fuck from me. That security guard has gotta be Jacked up after that spot. FTRs face turns chugging on nicely 

JAS was great but it went on too long. Wonder who backs up the king's of the street. 

Bryan vs yuta was decent. 

The championship celebration was great. Normally I hate super shit but hangman going ham on the undisputed dorks was great. I once again beg for omega to stop Cole from complacency. I want 2013 Cole back.

GOOD FUCKING GOD Toni looked so sexy. I actually want to be juice Robinson right now. That ass is better than tays 

Main event was very solid stuff. Surprised Andrade went over. I reiterate what I said last week. Next week's table match better be the blow off. Also Jeff is not moving well at all. If your back is that fucked up from the swanton stop doing it every week dude


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The best female free agent in the business just walked through the door of AEW and automatically put Britt Baker at second best in the division. WWE was stupid to let her go, especially at the expense of a Charlotte burial.

Now, on to typical AEW dropping the ball. With Toni storming her way to AEW in a few weeks, why didn't TK have Baker hold the belt until the next ppv so Toni could rightfully claim it? Rosa's promo segment was cringe as fuck and the more I see of her the more it's fast forward worthy. No one can honestly say that Rosa vs Nyla (or anyone else for that matter) would be a better feud than Toni vs Britt, or even Britt vs Jamie before Toni arrived.

Toni's debut was fairly flat in terms of booking despite getting a huge reaction and pop from the crowd when she came out. This is the issue with AEW booking they had her have a competitive match against Allie despite Allie being booked to shit for the last 3 years (outside of new years 2021) and she's no where near as good of an in ring worker as Storm. Also, what's the prize at the end of this dreadful Owen Hart tournament? Toni should've squashed Allie, if they wanted a more competitive and longer drawn out match for Storms debut it should have been with Serena Deeb, someone on a similar level (at least in terms of in ring acumen). 

I'm excited for Toni in AEW because she was pissed away in WWE when they had the next potential female megastar on their hands, but given TKs typical booking, and the way Storms debut went, along with the company not having a credible champion for her to immediately enter a feud with, I expect to be disappointed. Most ex-WWE stars get a nice debut and then TK tanks their momentum a week or two later, Toni was booked awkwardly and not to her strengths on her debut.

The Storm One is a badass move and so is the Storm Zero, wtf was that garbage package piledriver she did that Xcalibur called the Storm Zero? I hope that isn't her new finisher going forward.


Let's get Mia Yim, Ember Moon and Tegan Nox next please to bring some more solid performers to the division and weed out the indie untrained talent.


Men's stuff was mostly all skipworthy this week, in fact I don't even remember any of it except the Hardys coming out and Adam Cole having masking tape on a title. Somewhat interested in the table match for next week though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nyla’s promo popped me

she can chuck vickie in the bin - she’s not needed anymore


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

RoganJosh said:


> I would lap up that piss with my tongue. Like this message if you would do the same.


I’d make her shower first before I do any licking with my tongue. Y’all and golden showers. I don’t get it…


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’d make her shower first before I do any licking with my tongue. Y’all and golden showers. I don’t get it…


Too many boring folk on here not willing to experiment. Goes hand in hand with neckbeard virgins I suppose. That guy who said he would eat out of Jade's arse is quite adventurous.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Voice of the moistless"

Genuinely made me lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> "Voice of the moistless"
> 
> Genuinely made me lol


it was such a good line  

here is the rap for those that want to revisit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509320866835836930


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was such a good line
> 
> here is the rap for those that want to revisit
> 
> ...


Punk genuinely looked like he was going to corpse on a few of them. 

Can't believe "You look like you've hit more rocks than Hunter Biden" got approved lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> The best female free agent in the business just walked through the door of AEW and automatically put Britt Baker at second best in the division. WWE was stupid to let her go, especially at the expense of a Charlotte burial.
> 
> Now, on to typical AEW dropping the ball. With Toni storming her way to AEW in a few weeks, why didn't TK have Baker hold the belt until the next ppv so Toni could rightfully claim it? Rosa's promo segment was cringe as fuck and the more I see of her the more it's fast forward worthy. No one can honestly say that Rosa vs Nyla (or anyone else for that matter) would be a better feud than Toni vs Britt, or even Britt vs Jamie before Toni arrived.
> 
> ...


It's a snap piledriver. She used that before her time in WWE. Obviously WWE has the piledriver ban so she changed it to the tiger bomb


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> It's a snap piledriver. She used that before her time in WWE. Obviously WWE has the piledriver ban so she changed it to the tiger bomb






Thanks for the info. I was afraid of that being the case that it was something she used before WWE. It's a massive downgrade from the WWE version of the Storm Zero. I actually prefer the Storm One she debuted a while back, I'm surprised she didn't use it tonight.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was afraid of that being the case that it was something she used before WWE. It's a massive downgrade from the WWE version of the Storm Zero. I actually prefer the Storm One she debuted a while back, I'm surprised she didn't use it tonight.


Probably cause Bunny ain't the most flexible creature


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Probably cause Bunny ain't the most flexible creature


Honestly, I thought that's why she didn't use the WWE variation of the Storm Zero, when she ended the match with a generic pulling piledriver type move I was shocked, it felt very anti-climactic and the first thing I thought was Allie may not have been able to make it work.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Punk still faces jobbers.
So did Lethal ever win a match in AEW? 
I kinda like Jericho's new group. 
Another jobber match, Bryan wins.
Good to see Toni Storm back. Now push her on TV (not Dark).
Pretty good main event. Good for them.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Thunder Rosa thinks she's going to beat ol' Stone Cold Nyla Rose? EH EH!!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

That the best dynamites ever. Moxley, Danielson, Punk, Jericho, Lethal, FTR, Yuta, Andrade and even Darby who I'm not a fan of but is at least a serious character.

No goofs, no dark Order, No OC, no Danhusen and no best friends.

Most of your big stars featured here. You just need to rotate with Sammy and Scorpio sky and Malaki black, Keith Lee etc.
Even the title segment didn't take much time. 

Only slight gripe was Wardlow should be beating these security guards. But he is getting over. 

Jericho appreciation society segment was well done, 5 on 3 should always win. 

There wasn't much to complain about of this episode. The wrestling was crisp everything made sense.

Andrade has put muscle on, he looked incredible and the right guy went over with Darby. The post match was a bit much. 

FTR featured in a big way here and they have to beat the young bucks and I expect them too. 

Amazing show. Keep it up Tony!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Man, if Caster could back up his act with in ring charisma then he _could_ be a big player for AEW. He doesn't even need to be great, just have a bit of in-ring flamboyance like the Macho Man.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Terrible show. 

All the main eventers caught in forgettable 10 min matches vs low-level talent. All doing their own thing. No flow. 

Hangman is a weak champ yes, so have punk, bryan, mox, wardlow and mjf all call him out for a shot at the belt. Have them all come to the ring, at the same time, and question his credibility as champion, while championing their own credentials (all have legit reasons for deserving an opportunity).

Elimination Chamber at All Out - ala New Years Revolution in 2005.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great Dynamite
> 
> loved it
> 
> ...


Pretty my thoughts bas well. JR is getting worst by the week. Either the cancer treatments or time seem to be taking there toll. He is forgetting what is going on and Excalibur and Tony are trying to cover for him constantly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *OH FUCK OFF! 🤦🏽*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How good is lethal? He is so clean as a wrestler. I enjoyed his gimmick in TNA, never saw him in ROH, and am loving him in AEW. Hopefully he can gain some wins soon. He definitely didn’t look out of place with Mox. I am rooting for him.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I also forgot to say. MJF is a star on the mic. He put over this Wardlow feud massively with his commentating of that Wardlow coming through the crowd.

Feud had bit of that attitude era fire. Loved it. These two are going to tear the house down.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> How good is lethal? He is so clean as a wrestler. I enjoyed his gimmick in TNA, never saw him in ROH, and am loving him in AEW. Hopefully he can gain some wins soon. He definitely didn’t look out of place with Mox. I am rooting for him.


His singles record is 7 wins, 4 losses after March 30 Dynamite and 10-4 overall. He might be in ROHmore after ROH starts back up for SCOH.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was a fantastic show last night from start to end (except for the women's segment but that is the norm in this company).

Amazing how, once again, when the geeks don't show up or are used for a specific purpose, the show is actually good from end to end.

But like I said last night, they really need to wrap this feud with Cole up. The world title feels like the fifth most important thing on the show right now. Even Wheeler Yuta felt more important than it last night. The segment was tolerable but it's time for this thing to be wrapped up.

I don't know why Tony continues to put the world title at neither the start nor end of his shows, but in the sagging middle. That's one of the reasons why it feels unimportant. It should almost always either open or close the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best Dynamite in weeks. Pretty much everything was at least good. Only thing I didn’t see was the main event, but a great episode of Dynamite as a whole for the rest of the show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nyla’s promo popped me
> 
> she can chuck vickie in the bin - she’s not needed anymore


You're joking right? Easily was the worst part of the show lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You're joking right? Easily was the worst part of the show lol


no

abracadabra bitch was funny as well as her delivery


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no
> 
> abracadabra bitch was funny as well as her delivery


Nyla Rose is criminally underrated, let's be honest. Solid in the ring, good presentation and good on the microphone (don't see why she ever needed a manager) 

She's just easy to hate on because she's transgender and doesn't look like a model. 

Which should tell you all you need to know about wrestling fans in general, tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Nyla Rose is criminally underrated, let's be honest. Solid in the ring, good presentation and good on the microphone (don't see why she ever needed a manager)
> 
> She's just easy to hate on because she's transgender and doesn't look like a model.
> 
> Which should tell you all you need to know about wrestling fans in general, tbh.


if she leaned into her goofy twitter personality more, she‘d be over as rover

good to see she is getting more comfortable on the mic too


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Nyla Rose is criminally underrated, let's be honest. Solid in the ring, good presentation and good on the microphone (don't see why she ever needed a manager)
> 
> She's just easy to hate on because she's transgender and doesn't look like a model.
> 
> Which should tell you all you need to know about wrestling fans in general, tbh.


This is the most generous use of "good" and "solid" I've ever seen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if she leaned into her goofy twitter personality more, she‘d be over as rover
> 
> good to see she is getting more comfortable on the mic too


Absolutely. 

Would love for her to turn on Vickie and become a face.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Would love for her to turn on Vickie and become a face.


proper face turn is really the only move left for her

suits her personality more


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Watching the show now, wtf?
This first hour has been fucking awesome. I hope they don't fuck it up in the second hour.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> proper face turn is really the only move left for her
> 
> suits her personality more


Yep. 

Considering they have Jade, Serena and Britt as their biggest heels who get most TV time in some way, Nyla probably should become a face.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Watching the show now, wtf?
> This first hour has been fucking awesome. I hope they don't fuck it up in the second hour.


spoiler - they don’t


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nyle Rose should take her social media game to TV. It might get her over as a babyface. Just get Vickie off TV, talk about played out.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Really good show. No real complaints. Thought this was the best Dynamite in a while.

The Punk match/promo was so pro-wrestling. Loved it. Lethal has been surprisingly over since his debut. I'd rather him be TNT Champion so much over Scorpio Sky.

All really good/solid matches and good storyline progression.

Actually I do have a complaint. Thought they really should have continued with heel Danielson exactly as he was. He was on a different level with that run. Also JR is nearing 1999 Bobby Heenan annoying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Except she won't boost anything in regards to match quality or ratings, so it's overhyping. Try again.*





Scuba Steve said:


> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> She hasn't even debuted yet, and here you are overhyping your own opinions.


*So like I said, Toni Storm won't boost anything. *


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So like I said, Toni Storm won't boost anything. *


Kinda early to be talking in absolutes. Time will tell if she can help boost the division.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Hangman page in a Tesla with bullhorns has to be the goofiest nerdiest garbage I’ve ever seen. This is how you make your champion look? Like an idiot?

i had to turn it off after that. That’s not so bad it’s good it’s so bad it’s bad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RoganJosh said:


> I would lap up that piss with my tongue. Like this message if you would do the same.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So @Prosper I was correct that FTR vs Briscos was not mentioned even once on AEW TV right? Did I miss it? No promotion at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> So @Prosper I was correct that FTR vs Briscos was not mentioned even once on AEW TV right? Did I miss it? No promotion at all.


it was clear this week was way diff from last

last week ROH was mentioned everywhere

this week it was almost not at all

have a feeling Warner said ‘don’t promote something that is running against Rampage’

i do think this is the last instance of this though - in future ROH will never run against AEW


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

The Undisputed Elite segment was the best thing on the show by far.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Boring show overall. That Y2J/Eddie Kingston and Undisputed Era segments saved the show. 
Matches were too long and bored me. 1 great long match a week is enough. And still they still have AEW Dark material on Dynamite. Use Swerve,Keith Lee or Jade instead of the Ass Brothers. 4/10


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> So @Prosper I was correct that FTR vs Briscos was not mentioned even once on AEW TV right? Did I miss it? No promotion at all.


Haha yeah which is crazy to me, I mean you own the company now promote it lol, I don't know what's going on there, it could be an internal reason because it doesn't make much sense to not tell your audience to watch.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Haha yeah which is crazy to me, I mean you own the company now promote it lol, I don't know what's going on there, it could be an internal reason because it doesn't make much sense to not tell your audience to watch.


It is odd that they never mentioned the Briscoes/FTR match because Excalibur did mention Yuta facing Josh Woods for the Pure Championship.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why is it odd?

Warner didn't want AEW dealing with Briscoes, no?

So why would they want to promote them on their shows?

Have I missed something here?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Why is it odd?
> 
> Warner didn't want AEW dealing with Briscoes, no?
> 
> So why would they want to promote them on their shows?


Does TK send a AEW signal in the sky when there’s someone saying anything negative about AEW or do you just have Spidey-Sense?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Does TK send a AEW signal in the sky when there’s someone saying anything negative about AEW or do you just have Spidey-Sense


It was a simple question.

Unless I had missed something in the weeks prior with regards to AEW mentioning and promoting a Briscoes match.

Why would it be odd that they didn't promote a Briscoes match this week?

I thought the whole reason the match was happening in ROH was because Warner didn't want anything to do with the Briscoes?

Or are those saying its odd not aware of the Warner/Briscoes situation?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Why is it odd?
> 
> Warner didn't want AEW dealing with Briscoes, no?
> 
> ...


I'm just talking the show in general really, there was no mention of the show happening tonight whatsoever which I thought was weird.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm just talking the show in general really, there was no mention of the show happening tonight whatsoever which I thought was weird.


In that case - the 'odd' wording would make sense.

As like you said, they did briefly mention on commentary that Yuta was involved with Woods for the Pure Championship and Regal mentioned how he was particularly interested in that match. Did they mention anything about Lethal vs. Moriarty during the Lethal/Moxley match, I can't remember?

I guess because Rampage is on tonight - they didn't want to promote another promotion's event on the same day. But I assume in future, they may promote in future unless Khan really does want to just keep them as separate entities but acknowledge when others do compete there.

But I don't think the lack of promoting a FTR/Briscoes match is odd or in any way weird.


----------

